# Bee Sting Helps CFS



## PooH (Feb 2, 2001)

I seen on Discovery channel that people with CFS are useing bee stings to help symptoms of CFS dissappear! As much as they say it hurt, they all said that the sting helped the pain of CFS. Anyone ever heard of it? Anyone seen the show?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Wow! And Ouch!!!This is interesting.What about those of us who are allergic to bee stings? Guess we wouldn't qualify, huh?Are the results lasting, or does this "procedure" have to be repeated?And how is the pain from CFS different from FMS?


----------



## PooH (Feb 2, 2001)

Hi. Yeah was thinking about the allergic reaction too, guess whoever is allergic will not qualify. Not sure what pain is different from CFS and FMS, just though since it was interesting, I would post it. The people who are useing this therapy, have it repeated. A lady did it it her home to others twice a week. Guess it helped. If you get the Discovery Channel on Cable, maybe they will have another episode on it. Was interesting to see. Makes you wonder what else they will or have come up with to take the place of medicine.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

That's interesting! I heard of this too somewhere. As with all these things, I'd like to understand WHY it works. A lot of the complementary therapies that are about for CFS and FMS claim or indeed do have postive results, but for the life of me I can't understand why. Applying the way they might possibly work to the reasons for CFS happening, I don't see the connection.------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

I think this "legend" originally got it's start with "MS". It has been well documented and tested with MS. Powers that be, say it's just a myth, benefits seen when MS goes into it's normal course of remission, and bee sting be credited.Anyone got any links w/bee sting and CFS?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I heard of this being done a few years ago for treating MS. The bee serum or toxin they inject with their sting affects the nervous system which we seem to have a problem with. I know the show I saw on it, the individuals with MS regained some of their ability to be more mobile. It was done at home, and I am sure at that early stage of development, was considered alternative, as it probably still is yet. But who knows where it will lead.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

CNS effects certainly makes sense.Just think, the bees die!







------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Susan, I know this sounds totally whacked, but the bee death bothered me too.I don't know exactly at what level I assign ascension thought to bugs and criters, but bees are in there.I have no phobias about bees and find them to be gentle creatures doing God's work.I don't diss bee products altogether, in fact am currently doing honey therapy to kill H.Pylori. Although never have tried Royal Jelly I would consider it to be one of the things that might possibly work.o-btw thanks for your interpretation on the CFS post. Very interesting stuff.Regards - NickT


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

I know fibro is very similar to MS and bee stings help with that so yes, I am sure it would help.Trouble for me is it is winter here now and there are no bees to be foundBrooke------------------B Howes


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2001)

Hello Shrinky:I have previously entered info about myself and the treatment with Bee Venom that I have been receiving on a weekly basis. I am almost med free. It is difficult to find a Dr. who will listen and use alternatives - I live in big Toronto Canada and was lucky enough to find someone who does this. I was a little skeptical but heck didn't have anything to loose. I gained a lot of energy and I have a Dr. who understands CFS/IBS & FM. The venom is reasonably priced and visits in Canada covered by OHIP. My drug plan re-imburses me for the Venom (with a little coaxing) Explained to them I am not on all the antidepressants/pain pills/muscle relaxants etc so they are saving money. Try to find an Allergist who is open to Bee Venom therapy. All I can say is that it seems to be working for me and now the good days are much more than the bad ones. dosage is increased each week. I was exposed to Toxic Mold and developed Aspergillis Pneumonia - was on deaths doorstep. Started to search alternatives and have not been sick 1 day in almost a year! Used to be plagued with colds/flu sinusitis, allergies etc...all gone! Don't give up - I was at my lowest and found relief in this treatment...good luck.


----------

